# Wasserkühlung!



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Juni 2007)

*Wasserkühlung!*

ich habe vor mir eine wakü zu kaufen...habe jedoch keine ahnung, was ich da alles brauche...

könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich alles brauche, um cpu, graka, und north-, southbridge zu kühlen.

und habt ihr empfelungen für reserator und so??

wäre echt dankbar...

das zu kühlende system: e6850, 8800 gtx, gigabyte ga-p35-ds4...

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 28.06.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe vor mir eine wakü zu kaufen...habe jedoch keine ahnung, was ich da alles brauche...
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich alles brauche, um cpu, graka, und north-, southbridge zu kühlen.



cpukühler
grakakühler(komplett?)
nbkühler
sbkühler
pumpe
radiator
vermutlich lüfter
schlauch
anschlüsse
wasser (gegebenenfalls wasserzusatz)
befestigungsmittel




> und habt ihr empfelungen für reserator und so??



jup, ich empfehle händlerregale oder lagerräume dafür. 





wenn du sowas wie eine zusammenstellung haben willst, dann wäre es ganz nützlich, wenn du preisvorstellungen, realisierbarer bastelaufwand, mobilitätswünsche, verfügbarer platz und vor allem ansprüche an lautstärke und temperatur machen würdest. (letzteres bitte etwas genauer als "niedrig")


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 28.06.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 28.06.2007 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhm, ja also ich will cpu, graka, und evetuell south und northbridge auch kühlen... aber da das gigabyte board sowieso passiv gekühlt ist, weiß ich das noch nicht genau... aber füt north und southbridge passt der selbe kühler, oder??

also, mobilität ist eher egal, wird vll. 2 mal im jahr transportiert...
so leise wie möglich sollte er sein(also im verhältiniss mit guter kühlleistung, denn eine 8800 gtx und ein e6850 denke ich, brauchen schon eine fute kühlung,...), sagen wir so, man sollte daneben schlafen können, ohne vom brummen, der pumpe oder so gestört zu werden...

vom platz her, also ich hab nur einen midi tower... also viel platz hab ich nicht, aber es macht mir nichts aus, wenn ich den radiator aussen montiere...

bastelaufwand... auch relativ egal, aber ein monatsprojeckt sollte es halt auch nicht sein ,...

preis so max. 300 euro... geht das??
 ich schätze mal ein dualradiator wird nicht reichen oder??
und ein passiver schon gar nichtm oder??

danke, schon mal!!

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 28.06.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, ja also ich will cpu, graka, und evetuell south und northbridge auch kühlen... aber da das gigabyte board sowieso passiv gekühlt ist, weiß ich das noch nicht genau...



weiß nicht genau, wie heiß die p35 serie wird - aber man muss immer berücksichtigen, dass "passiv gekühlte" bords eigentlich vom cpukühler belüftet werden.

allerdings hängen bei dir ja noch die spannungswandlerkühler mit an der heatpipe, von daher bräuchtest du dafür auch noch kühler - ~100€ fürs bord allein.
denke, dass wird eng mit dem budget.



> aber füt north und southbridge passt der selbe kühler, oder??



spätestens bei der höhe des southbridgekühlers wirst du dir eine sonderlösung wünschen 



> also, mobilität ist eher egal, wird vll. 2 mal im jahr transportiert...



also z.b. radiatoren unabhängig vom pc sind okay?



> so leise wie möglich sollte er sein(also im verhältiniss mit guter kühlleistung, denn eine 8800 gtx und ein e6850 denke ich, brauchen schon eine fute kühlung,...), sagen wir so, man sollte daneben schlafen können, ohne vom brummen, der pumpe oder so gestört zu werden...



hmm - ich weiß weder, wie empfindlich du bist, noch was du als "gute kühlung" bezeichnest.
für wakü verhältnisse sind z.b. 50° cpu-temperatur absolut miserabel, dass ändert aber nichts daran, dass es mehr als ausreichend ist.
und es gibt hier einige leute, die bezeichnen ne x1900xtx als "gar nicht so laut" und es gibt leute wie ich, die sich von ihren samsung sp120 genervt fühlen.

also hast du vielleicht irgendwelche komponenten (lüfter,..), von denen z.b. sone angaben bekannt ist und von denen du sagen kannst "nicht lauter als XY?"

und was ist dir im zweifelsfall lieber: n bissl lauter oder n bissl wärmer?



> preis so max. 300 euro... geht das??



könnt klappen, die 8800gtx komplettkühler sind halt recht teuer (100€)



> ich schätze mal ein dualradiator wird nicht reichen oder??



hängt von der lüfterstärke ab.



> und ein passiver schon gar nichtm oder??



hängt vom passiven radiator ab 
(und den temperaturansprüchen)


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 28.06.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 28.06.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was sagst du den zu den teilen:

cpu: 
http://geizhals.at/a156326.html

graka: 
http://geizhals.at/a264083.html

northb.:
http://geizhals.at/a174618.html

southbridge: hab ich noch keinen gefunden, gibts sowas überhaupt??
und was meinst du mit der höhe??

pumpe:
http://geizhals.at/a139934.html

ausgleichsbehälter:
http://geizhals.at/a181477.html da bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher

radi: vll. 2 mal http://geizhals.at/a180874.html

also, ich bin schon eher empfindlich wegen des lärms, also das lauteste sollte dann meine festplatte sein....

und nein ich will schon das alles im bzw auf dem gehäuse befestigt ist...

und es sollte alles ziemlich kühl bleiben, dass auch noch spielraum fürs übertackten des cpus übrig bleibt....

aja, allso sollte ich die heatpipe fom mobo entfernen und auch wasserkühlen??

die kühler für die spannungswandler sind nur so kleine passiv kühlkörper, oder??

und noch was, was muss ich machen das die lüfter mit 7 v laufen??

danke, schon mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 29.06.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> was sagst du den zu den teilen:



ich persönlich bin der qualität (alumnium, plexiglas dass nach aussagen eines users bei hohen temperaturen weich wird) und kompatibilität (ungewöhnliche schlauchmaße) bei zalman etwas misstrauisch, aber ich muss zugeben, dass der gpu-kühler wirklich recht billig ist. (zumindest schläuche wären bei dem auch unproblematisch, da mit tüllen gearbeitet wird, die imho aber deutlich unpraktischer als verschraubungen sind)



> cpu: http://geizhals.at/a156326.html


ich würde 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2188_Alphacool-NexXxoS-XP-Highflow-Plexi-S-775.html
oder
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1410_HK-CPU-LGA775-Rev2-5.html

ich selbst habe extrem gute erfahrungen mit dem heatkiller 2.0, tester sind i.d.r. auch immer begeistert - mit ausnahme von pcgh.
der nexxos dürfte n bissl besser kühlen, allgemein sind nexxos aber immer auf eher starke pumpen angewiesen, n heatkiller ist auch noch halb verstopft und bei umwälzzeiten von über 10minuten gnadenlos gut.

(anm.: vom nexxos gibts auch noch ne designerausgabe, bei der die halterung in den deckel integriert ist. (teuerer, bei sockelwechsel unflexibler, bei überhitzung riskanter - aber schöner)



> graka:
> http://geizhals.at/a264083.html



einfach:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2059_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC8800-GTX-SLI-ready.html

n paar euro mehr:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2199_Watercool-HK-GPU-X2-8800-GTS-GTX.html

beide sollten bessere kühlleistung bieten, beide enthalten kein aluminium - der heatkiller bietet definitiv die bessere spannungswandlerkühlung und ist obendrein modularer aufgebaut, mit etwas glück kann man teile des kühlers bei der nächsten aufrüstung weiterverwenden.



> northb.:
> http://geizhals.at/a174618.html



wie schon erwähnt: nur eine northbridgekühler bringt dir wenig - entweder du kühlst alles, oder du bleibst bei der serienlösung, da es nunmal nicht möglich ist, nur den northbridgekühler zu demontieren.



> die kühler für die spannungswandler sind nur so kleine passiv kühlkörper, oder??
> southbridge: hab ich noch keinen gefunden, gibts sowas überhaupt??
> und was meinst du mit der höhe??



mit der höhe meine ich die höhe des kühlers - da die southbridge hinter den erweiterungsslots liegt, kann es zu problemen kommen, wenn man lange karten einbauen will. (z.b. grafikkarte)

abhilfe schafft http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2375_Watercool-HEATKILLER--MB-SET-Gigabyte-1.html 
http://www.mips-computer.de/ führt auch noch ein set (150€) für die p965 serie, das sollte aber kompatibel sein.

wie gesagt: aufgrund der mitlerweile recht vielen zu kühlenden bauteile sind mainbords ne teure angelegenheit geworden.



> pumpe:
> http://geizhals.at/a139934.html



gerade wenn du dich für die alphacoolkühler entschieden hast, n guter ansatz.
ich würde gleich noch einen passenden deckel dazunehmen - erleichtert die montage, entkopplung und obendrein soll das ding n bissl leiser sein. gibts auch mit integriertem agb.

alternativ würde ich zu einer eheim1046 raten. etwas leiser, tauchbar (wenns noch leiser werden soll  ), in der vollkeramikausführung legendär langlebig und in 230v recht günstig. (zumindest wenn man ne masterslave nutzt ist die 230v ausführung imho eh die bessere wahl)
zugegebenermaßen auch n bissl größer, nicht so leistungsstark wie die laing und sollte gut entkoppelt werden. 
(an der stelle als anmerkung: je nach kühler ist die leistungsstärke einer pumpe ab einer gewissen grenze quasi egal. ich persönlich hab keinen spürbaren kühlleistungsunterschied, ob das wasser nun mit 0,2 oder 0,6l/min fließt. für andere leute ist es ne katastrophe, wenn sie unter 2l/min kommen)



> ausgleichsbehälter:
> http://geizhals.at/a181477.html da bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher



wär mich an deiner stelle auch nicht - alu, exotische anschlüsse,...
prinzipiell kann man bei nem agb aber nicht viel falsch machen, sogar sehr gut selbst bauen.
worauf es ankommt ist das design("egal" zählt auch), die montagefreundlichkeit (also ob man überhaupt platz dafür hat und -im falle einer laing- vielleicht noch ausreichender abstand zwischen ein- und auslass.
die befüllbarkeit ist natürlich auch noch nicht ganz unwichtig. (hierbei sind modelle zum einbau in die frontblende natürlich sehr benachteiligt)



> radi: vll. 2 mal http://geizhals.at/a180874.html



ist n ansatz, leistungsmäßig auf alle fälle ziemlich weit oben, einige leute beschweren sich aber über die verarbeitung.

ich persönlich würde jetzt einfach mal den black ice gt360 empfehlen (gibts noch in einer reihe weiterer farben), triple reicht vollkommen aus bei aktivem betrieb und der ist mitlerweile auch recht günstig und bei starker belüftung einer der leistungsfähigsten. (bei schwacher belüftung wäre watercools htsf das maß der dinge - aber die gibts nur als dual, sind nicht unbedingt billig und wenn du nur einen dual nimmst, bezahlst du die niedrigere lautstärke idle mit ner ecke mehr luftbewegung unter last)



> also, ich bin schon eher empfindlich wegen des lärms, also das lauteste sollte dann meine festplatte sein....
> und es sollte alles ziemlich kühl bleiben, dass auch noch spielraum fürs übertackten des cpus übrig bleibt....



da kommen wir der sache schon näher. denke mal, wenn du dir n paar vernünftige lüfter (ich empfehle scythe s-flex) kaufst, kriegt man das mit obigen komponenten hin. (vorrausgesetzt natürlich, dass das netzeil nicht lauter als die platten ist  )



> aja, allso sollte ich die heatpipe fom mobo entfernen und auch wasserkühlen??



dass bleibt dir überlassen.
mir ist kein fall von überhitzten chips bekannt, und die früher problematischen elektrolytkondensatoren wurden mitlerweile komplett durch hitzebeständige solid-modelle ersetzt.
übertackter kämpfen aber wohl zum teil mit instabilitäten durch heiße chipsätze und spannungswandler.

ich persönlich würde (wenn ich könnte...) mein komplettes bord wasserkühlen, aber da ich einen fanless pc realisieren will zählt bei mir auch jedes W, dass nicht an die luft im gehäuse abgegeben wird.



> und noch was, was muss ich machen das die lüfter mit 7 v laufen??



so an nen netzteilstecker anschließen, dass das rote kabel vom lüfter (+) an das gelbe (12v) vom netzeil geht und das schwarze vom lüfter (-) an das rote (5v) vom netzteil.

für eine leistungsfähige wasserkühlung, wie du sie planst, würde ich dir aber zu was feinfühligerem raten, im idle bereich kannst du die lüfter fast bis zum stillstand runterdrehen, unter last dürften 7v schon das maximum sein, dass du brauchst (*von s-flex 1200rpm ausgeh*)
wenn das geld für eine komplexe lüftersteuerung erstmal fehlt (komme spontan auf 70-80€), dann tuts erstmal auch ein potentiometer und nachregelung von hand.

vielleicht kann man auch über das mainbord was machen, problem ist natürlich, dass 3lüfter geregelt werden wollen und dass idealerweise in abhängigkeit von der wassertemperatur, dass mainbord aber nur die cputemperatur kennt.


p.s.: sorry für die watercoollastigkeit der empfehlungen - aber ich find die firma einfach gut.

p.p.s.:
die links führen nur auf aquatuning, weil man da recht viel auf einem haufen findet und deeplinken kann.
kauf würde ich primär beim hersteller selbst empfehlen, die haben alle eigene shops.
ansonsten halt mal gucken, ob du irgendwas irgendwo billiger findest - geizhals hilft da leider nicht, zu geringe abdeckung.
n startpunkt könnte die liste hier sein:
http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f23/liste-internationale-shops-fuer-wasserkuehlungsartikel-t21.html


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 29.06.2007 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




erstmal danke für deine ausfühlriche hilfe!! hat mir echt geholfen... wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein bild von meinem pc schicken, wenn alles fertig ist...

hättest du vll. auch noch eine empfehlung für eine anständige lüftersteuerung?

wegen der laing pumpe, die kann man ja in einen hdd-schacht einbauen, und im lieferumfang ist angeblich eh eine entkopplung dabei, reicht das nicht, das sie leise ist??

weist du auch einen guten Agb ??? der gut zu befüllen ist....

also soll ich die mit 1200rpm nehmen, die mit 800 rpm reichen nicht??

der graka kühler sieht echt genial aus, ich glaub den bestell ich mir sicher! 

aber wegen dem radi, also ein trible reicht völlig aus für graka, und cpu??
hab nämlich entschlossen das mobo nicht wasser zu kühlen, da die silentpipe von gigabyte eh einen guten eindruck macht...

ein großes dankeschön noch mal, du hast mir echt schon geholfen!!

mfg


----------



## Heng (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Ich habe ein Tripple-Radiator (Alphacool Radiator NexXxoS Xtreme III).
Bei mir reichen die 800rpm locker aus und sind nicht zu hören.
Wenn du die 1200rpm nimmst und diese drosselst hast du natürlich noch Reserven, mußt dir dann alledings ne lüftersteuerung kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 29.06.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein bild von meinem pc schicken, wenn alles fertig ist...



wenn das ergebniss nett aussieht kannst du es ja einfach hier im thread präsentieren 



> hättest du vll. auch noch eine empfehlung für eine anständige lüftersteuerung?



hmm - eingeschränkt, habe mich nie so genau damit auseinandergesetzt, da ich hier im forum einen innovatek fan-o-matik pro mit umfangreichen zubehör für 60€ bekommen hab. (neupreis zu dem zeitpunkt: über 300€)

das ding wäre schonmal ganz nett, aber die software ist imho überarbeitungswürdig und die kompatibilität zu z.b. sensoren anderer hersteller ist unbekannt - wie immer verrät innovatek quasi nichts über die eigenen produkte. dazu kommt der preis...

das konkurrenzprodukt von aquacomputer wäre der aquaaero - hab seit einführung der 4. generation nur noch positives drüber gehört.

bei luftkühlern recht beliebt ist der vergleichsweise günstige Tbalancer - näheres weiß ich aber nicht, in der ersten ausführung hatte er noch pwm-steuerung (afaik mitlerweile auch analog) und schied für mich dadurch aus. später - s.o. 

von aquaero und f-o-m gibts auch display lose varianten, die ne ganze ecke billiger sind - imho ist das display auch relativ unnötig, ich nutze es eigentlich nur, um auf einen blick zu überprüfen, dass keiner schwerer fehler vorliegt (sonst wird eine nichtssagende fehlermeldung angezeigt), aber da könnte man auch eine einfach diode für verwenden.



> wegen der laing pumpe, die kann man ja in einen hdd-schacht einbauen, und im lieferumfang ist angeblich eh eine entkopplung dabei, reicht das nicht, das sie leise ist??



einige leute sagen, dass wäre zuwenig, andere sagen die laing ist von natur aus leise 
konsens besteht nur darin, dass eheim basierte leiser sind und dass die laing, wenn man sie auf die lautstärke einer eheim drosselt, schwächer als selbige ist. (bzw. umgekehrt: wenn man eine der übertacktbaren 12v eheims in den leistungsbereich einer laing bringt, ist sie immer noch leiser)

was für dich gilt, wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen.
watercool verkauft neuerdings auch ein dämmgehäuse für die laing, dass ist sicherlich die optimale lösung.
zumindest wenn du den originalen oder den watercool deckel verwendest, kannst du dass gehäuse ja bei bedarf nachkaufen.



> weist du auch einen guten Agb ??? der gut zu befüllen ist....



kann man nicht pauschal sagen, entscheidend ist die einbauposition:
kommst du in eingebautem zustand gut an die einfüllöffnung an?
ist sie groß genug?
i.d.r. ist klar zu sehen, wo die dinger befüllt werden - dann fehlt nur noch ein bißchen dreidimensionales denken. 



> also soll ich die mit 1200rpm nehmen, die mit 800 rpm reichen nicht??



die 800rpm s-flex sind 1200er modelle mit einem integrierten vorwiederstand - wenn du ne stufenlose lüftersteuerung hast, kannst du die 1200er also genausoweit runter drehen, wie die 800er.
nur kann man die 800er nicht so weit hochdrehen, wie die 1200er 

ich hab selbst zwei 1200er hier rumliegen, beide liefen bei tests mit 3,5-4v bei 200-300rpm stabil, für ultra-silent ansprüche sollte dass ausreichend sein 



> aber wegen dem radi, also ein trible reicht völlig aus für graka, und cpu??



denke schon.
dass ding ist immerhin stärker 3 erstklassigen 120mm luftkühlern - und wenn man ne cpu mit nem thermalright ultra120extreme gekühlt bekommt und die grafikkarte @120mm auch keinen 120mm kühler erfordert, dann sollte man mit einem triple wohl ganz gut dabei sein.


----------



## sonBoy (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

habe das Forum auch mal surchgelesen

ist vil neues dabei gewesen aber ich habe meine wasserkühlung schon am Mittwoch bekommen   

morgen werde ich sie einbauen meine Komponenten.

CPU: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1954_Innovatek-G-Flow-Sockel-775.html

GPU:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2170_DangerDen-NV-88GTX-Komplettk-hler-f-r-NVidia-8800GTX.html

Chipsatz:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2001_MIPS-Asus-P5W-DH-Chipset-Freezer.html

Nothbridge:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2002_MIPS-Asus-P5W-DH-Deluxe-Mosfet-Freezer.html

Behelter:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1042_Aquatube-Ausgleichsbeh-lter-blau.html

Pumpe:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1200_HPPS-Plus---12V-Pumpe.html

Radi:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1145_Watercool-MO-RA-2-Pro.html

werde euch auch ein bild schiken wenn er fertig ist 

des ganze hat mir 600-700€ gekostet


hoffe das ich gute OC werte bekomme wen der rad  zu wenig kühlt werde ich meinen 250mm lüfter von AEROCOOL AeroEngine 3T Silber  auf den radi hinaufbauen 

weil ich werde mir seitlich eine glasscheibe hinen machen mus erst schauen wie ich das anstelle


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.06.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 29.06.2007 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ich zur pumpe extra einen deckel dazu kaufen?? oder wird der mitgeliefert??

ok, danke für alles, wenn ich noch fragen habe.... ihr hört von mir 

danke!


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				sonBoy am 30.06.2007 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> habe das Forum auch mal surchgelesen
> 
> ist vil neues dabei gewesen aber ich habe meine wasserkühlung schon am Mittwoch bekommen
> 
> ...




ja, nicht schleht, aber was für ein graka kühler ist jetzt besser, der den du hast,  oder der Watercool HK GPU-X²???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 30.06.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, nicht schleht, aber was für ein graka kühler ist jetzt besser, der den du hast,  oder der Watercool HK GPU-X²???



gute vergleichstests sind schwer zu finden...
im zweifelsfall würde ich sagen, dass der danger den schlechter kühlt, da die firma traditionell auf recht einfache kühlstrukturen und hohen durchfluss setzt.
solange man nur wenige komponenten im kreislauf hat, geht das auf, aber bei umfangreicheren systemen sind enorme pumpleistungen nötig, um auf leistung zu kommen.

die spannungswandler sind bei watercool auf alle fälle besser gekühlt.

beide sollten aber mehr als genug kühlleistung bieten.



zur pumpe:
wenn du ne laing einzeln kaufst, bekommst du die mit  dem stink normalen schwarzen-plastikdeckel, an dem einfach zwei schlauchtüllen dran hängen.
wenn du irgendwas mit bequemer montagemöglichkeit oder 1/4" gewinden (für standard-waküanschlüsse) willst, musst du extra nen deckel dazu kaufen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 30.06.2007 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 30.06.2007 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm, ok... andere frage, kann ich den Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 auch extern montieren??

den bekomm ich nämlich nicht in mein gehäuse...

mfg


----------



## TheNightShadow (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 02.07.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, ok... andere frage, kann ich den Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 auch extern montieren??
> 
> den bekomm ich nämlich nicht in mein gehäuse...
> 
> mfg


Ja, da gibt auch "Abstandhalter "
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/25_191


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 02.07.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, ok... andere frage, kann ich den Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 auch extern montieren??
> 
> den bekomm ich nämlich nicht in mein gehäuse...



hab den unter anderem vorgeschlagen, weil er optisch einigermaßen akzeptabel ist ohne gleich den preis eines z.b. htsf extern zu haben 


rein physisch kann man natürlich jeden radiator extern montieren und man kann sich passende befestigungsmöglichkeiten auch höchst selbstständig ausm baumarkt besorgen, anstand 5€ für 4 schrauben, n paar unterlegscheiben und n paar stückchen rohr hinzulegen.


----------



## Madz (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278563

Falls noch Fragen sind einfach ins Forum posten.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 05.07.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278563
> 
> Falls noch Fragen sind einfach ins Forum posten.




Danke!!


----------



## Sgod (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 05.07.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278563
> 
> Falls noch Fragen sind einfach ins Forum posten.


Bekommst du Geld dafür, dass du das in jeden Wakü-Thread postest?


----------



## Madz (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Nein, mir ist nur die Quliität diese Forums und vor allem der Testberichte dieses Magazins im Bereich Wakü sauer augestoßen, deshalb poste ich das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 05.07.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, mir ist nur die Quliität diese Forums und vor allem der Testberichte dieses Magazins im Bereich Wakü sauer augestoßen, deshalb poste ich das.



was stört dich denn am forum (*als-aktivster-wakühler-angesprochen-fühl*)?

(übers heft brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden, die haben von mir fast mehr anregungen&kritik bekommen, als sie artikel gedruckt haben...)


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 06.07.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Madz am 05.07.2007 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blöde frage, aber  wenn ich jetzt graka und cpu kühle, wo hin mit dem radi??

so?`: pumpe-ausgleichsbehälter(auf pumpe aufgesteckt) am boden - cpu - graka - radi`? - pumpe-??

so???ist das der richtige kreislauf??

noch was, was sagt ihr zu diesem cpukühler: 

mfghttp://geizhals.at/a209315.html

ok noch eine frage, wenn ich den radiator extern montiere, nämlich an der oberseite des gehäuses, was brauch ihc da alles...

ich schätz mal ein paar selbstgemachte abstandhalter, dann drauf den radi, danach lüfter und dann noch lüftergitter, oder??


----------



## TheNightShadow (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Reinfolge ist egal. Das einzigste die Pump sollte nach dem AGB kommen damit sie aus dem AGB wasser ziehen kann.

Du kannst solche Abstandshalter auch kaufen http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c191_Zubeh-r.html
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast sie selber zubauen ist es natürlich günstiger


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 06.07.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Reinfolge ist egal. Das einzigste die Pump sollte nach dem AGB kommen damit sie aus dem AGB wasser ziehen kann.
> 
> Du kannst solche Abstandshalter auch kaufen http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c191_Zubeh-r.html
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast sie selber zubauen ist es natürlich günstiger




das ist egal?? ob ich jetzt den radi zwischen graka und cpu gebe, oder davor, oder danach?? schon?? icha dachte bei einer bestimmten reihenforlge hat man eine bessere kühlleistung....


----------



## TheNightShadow (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 06.07.2007 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist egal?? ob ich jetzt den radi zwischen graka und cpu gebe, oder davor, oder danach?? schon?? icha dachte bei einer bestimmten reihenforlge hat man eine bessere kühlleistung....


Eine wasserkühlung ist ein ausgeglichenes System, gibt glaube ich auch ein Fachausdruck komme aber nicht drauf. Das liegt wohl an der fließ geschwindigkeit des Wassers.
Würde mehr darauf achten einen optimalen weg für das Wasser zuhaben. Also möglich kurze Schlauchstrecken. keine Schlaufen und nach möglichkeit keine Winkel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 06.07.2007 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 06.07.2007 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich sags mal so:
als ich (dank verstopfungen) ne umwälzzeit von über 10minuten hatte, habe ich volle 4° temperaturunterschied zwischen kältestem und heißesten wasser geschafft.

in einem normalen kreislauf ist die reihenfolge also innerhalb der messgenauigkeit egal, auf keinen fall die mühe einer ungünstigeren verschlauchung wert.


zum zalman kühler:
billiger geht nicht, aber die kühlleistung sollen für den preis brauchbar sein.
ich würde ihn schon allein wegen der anschlüsse nicht nehmen.


zur radiator montage: lüftergitter sind optional (die lüfter sollten eh saugend montiert werden - die von verstrebungen geschütze lüfterseite kommt also nach oben), sonst fällt mir nichts auf, was man ändern könnte.


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 06.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 06.07.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die 37€ gibt es deutlich bessere Kühler, beispielsweise den folgende:

[/list] [*]NexXxos XP
[*]Zern PQ+ (Ebay ~15€]
[*]Heatkiller HK 2.5
[/list]


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 09.07.2007 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ChayenneTurboS am 06.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




laut pcgh ist schon der vorgänger von zalman besser als der heatkiller..
aber ich weiß auch nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ChayenneTurboS am 09.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> laut pcgh ist schon der vorgänger von zalman besser als der heatkiller..
> aber ich weiß auch nicht...



pcgh sind die einzigsten mit diesem ergebniss, alle anderen platzieren den heatkiller eher im bereich des nexxos.
ich weiß nicht, wer sich irrt - aber wenn pcgh recht hat, dann müsste meine cpu (mit dem vorgänger des hk bestückt) so langsam aber sicher tod sein.


----------



## DoktorX (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

mal diesen thread missbrauchen :>

könnte ich hier einen Triple (oder auch Dual) Radiator einbauen?
Ob Schrauben oder nicht, das ist egal.
Ich dachte auch an sowas:
http://www.imageshosting.eu/pic.php?type=jpg&f=953798250ab62228bede4632a2e44090
Halt unter dem Radiator eine Art kiste, die eine Öffnung zum Radi hat und eine Öffnung ab der Seite. Und einen schrägen/runden Boden, damit die heisse/warme Luft nicht direkt auf das gehäuse aufkommt, sondern halt mit hilfe des runden bodens an der seite hinausströmt.
Allerdings ist dann die frage, wie ich den Bogen (wahrscheinlich aus Al) sinnvoll kühle. der erhitzt sich mit der zeit auch.

Wie ist das mit dem Transportieren eines PCs mit WaKü?
Wasser entfernen? PC hinlegen? oder stehen lassen (jetzt zB im Auto).
Wenn ich GraKa, CPU, SB, NB und Mosfets kühlen lassen will, dann brauch ich doch 2 Anschlüsse für jede der Komponenten und dann noch für Pumpe und AGB und Radiator? also 14 bzw 16 wenn es 2 Mosfet-Kühler braucht?!
Wieviel Schlauch ist sinnvoll? 2 meter? lieber 3?
Ist so ein AGB gut?
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?products_id=2227
Oder kann es auch etwas kleineres sein?
Wasserzusätze sind nicht von nöten, oder?

http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?products_id=3080
Das ist ja von nöten, wenn man n pneumatikschlauch hat. was ist ein pneumatikschlauch und wofür is der?

evtl tauchen nochmehr fragen auf :>


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 09.07.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mal diesen thread missbrauchen :>
> 
> könnte ich hier einen Triple (oder auch Dual) Radiator einbauen?
> Ob Schrauben oder nicht, das ist egal.
> ...


Je  Komponente 2 Anschlüsse, besser aber zusätzlich 3-4 gewinkelte mit bestellen.  Gute AGBS sind die von Ek Waterblocks. (www.aquatuning.de)
Pneumatikanschlüsse sind auch als PushIn bekannt und nicht empehlenswert. Besser sind verschraubungen und PVC/masterkleer schläuche.
Den PC musst du übrigens nicht beim Transport entleeren oder irgendwie anders legen/stellen als mit einer Lukü. Einzig solltest du nach dem Transport kontrollieren ob noch alles dicht ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 09.07.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mal diesen thread missbrauchen :>



das hätte locker nen eigenen thread gerechtfertigt, aber ich hoffe mal, bei der recht geringen aktivität hier stört ne zweite runde nicht...



> könnte ich hier einen Triple (oder auch Dual) Radiator einbauen?



kannst du hier, dort oder in südafrika machen - wenn du nen radiator, was zum radiator reinbauen und das nötige werkzeug hast 



> Ich dachte auch an sowas:
> http://www.imageshosting.eu/pic.php?type=jpg&f=953798250ab62228bede4632a2e44090
> Halt unter dem Radiator eine Art kiste, die eine Öffnung zum Radi hat und eine Öffnung ab der Seite. Und einen schrägen/runden Boden, damit die heisse/warme Luft nicht direkt auf das gehäuse aufkommt, sondern halt mit hilfe des runden bodens an der seite hinausströmt.
> Allerdings ist dann die frage, wie ich den Bogen (wahrscheinlich aus Al) sinnvoll kühle. der erhitzt sich mit der zeit auch.



das ganze könnte man natürlich machen - aber kannst du mir den sinn erklären?
wo liegt der vorteil gegenüber dem klassischen lüfter-blasen-luft-nach-oben-durch-radi?
nachteile sind ja nicht unerheblich - abstelaufwand, leichtes aufheizen von blech bzw. gehäuse, warme luft steigt durch ansaugbereich der lüfter,...



> Wie ist das mit dem Transportieren eines PCs mit WaKü?
> Wasser entfernen? PC hinlegen? oder stehen lassen (jetzt zB im Auto).



solange die komponenten dicht sind - was sie sein sollten  (nachm hinlegen vielleicht nochmal den agb kontrollieren - da fallen undichtigkeiten am deckel in normallage meist nicht auf) - kannst du damit machen, was willst - auf kopfstellen, nen rad drumrumbauen und durch die gegendrollen,...
mit ausnahme einiger grafikkartenkühler sind wakühler leichter als heutige luftkühlungen und alles andere lässt sich gut befestigen.



> Wenn ich GraKa, CPU, SB, NB und Mosfets kühlen lassen will, dann brauch ich doch 2 Anschlüsse für jede der Komponenten und dann noch für Pumpe und AGB und Radiator? also 14 bzw 16 wenn es 2 Mosfet-Kühler braucht?!



hängt natürlich von der verwendenten komponenten ab, aber 2 stück für je cpu, radi und nb sind üblich. sb und spannungswandler auch, aber da gibts auch systeme mit anderen anschlüssen. grafikkarte heutzutage fasst durchgängig zwei, aber watercool und alphacool hatten auch mal lösungen mit getrenntem spannungswandlerkühler. (alphacool verkauft afaik immer noch ein minisystem, bei dem jeder ramblock nen eigenen kühlkörper bekommt...)
agb hängt natürlich davon ab, ob aufsteckmodell oder nicht 
und bei pumpen kommen oft kombinierte adapter-anschlüsse zum einsatz. (die wenigsten pumpen haben serienmäßig 1/4" gewinde für normale anschlüsse)

aber wenn ich mal von 2 pro stück ausgehe (also extra agb), komme ich auf 16 bis 18.
zu bedenken hierbei noch: entweder du bist ein absolutes planungsgenie, dass sich nichts anders überlegt - oder du hast am ende 4gewinkelte anschlüsse zuviel und 4 gerade zu wenig.
oder umgekehrt.
ich hab nur 2mal anschlüsse nachbestellt, beim zweiten mal gleich genug für die nächsten jahre - sonst zahlt man für versand am ende mehr, als für alles andere.



> Wieviel Schlauch ist sinnvoll? 2 meter? lieber 3?



da gilt das gleiche: lieber 2€ mehr ausgegeben, als nochmal für 10€ bestellt.
innerhalb meines rechners dürfte ich nicht mehr als 1-1,5m verbaut haben, extern kommen nochmal locker 3m dazu und im schrank liegen 3m auf reserve.

wenn du plug&cool systeme einsetzen willst, solltest du daran denken, dass die schläuche nach bastelarbeiten z.t. neu abgeschnitten werden müssen.

ansonsten gilt: man hat immer ein stück übrig, dass 3cm zu kurz ist.



> Ist so ein AGB gut?
> http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?products_id=2227



hab noch nichts schlechtes drüber gehört.
im allgemeinen sind große agbs nur bei sehr starken pumpen von vorteil, wirklich nötig sind sie eigentlich gar nicht - aber sie erleichtern das befüllen und entlüften deutlich.
gerade wenn der agb im eingebauten zustand gut zugänglich ist, tut es auch ein sehr kleiner - ansonsten ist es komfortabler, wenn man beim befüllen nicht so oft wasser nachkippen muss.



> Oder kann es auch etwas kleineres sein?



viel kleiner wirst du kaum bekommen - und macht auch nicht wirklich sinn, die pumpe bleibt schließlich bei ihrer ansehnlichen größe.



> Wasserzusätze sind nicht von nöten, oder?



hängt davon ab, was für komponenten du hast.
ist alles aus kupfer und ist dir die optik nicht so wichtig, kannst du gut drauf verzichten.
befindet sich alu im kreislauf würde ich nach gutem korrosionsschutz ausschauhalten - alles andere ist betrieb auf verschleiß.
(wie lange der verschleiß dauert, kann man schwer vorhersagen - aber wenn ich nen neuen netzteilkühler hab guck ich vielleicht mal in den alten rein.
die grauen ablagerungen im cpu-kühler sprechen eindeutig dafür, dass sich alu auf die reise gemacht hat...)



> http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?products_id=3080
> Das ist ja von nöten, wenn man n pneumatikschlauch hat. was ist ein pneumatikschlauch und wofür is der?



pneumatikanschlüsse.
im gegensatz zu verschraubungen gibt es pneumatik/plug&cool/legris/...(diverse markennamen) anschlüsse nur für 1/4 innengewinde - also braucht man adapter, damit die eheim ein ebensolches erhält.
setzt man auf 8/10er verschraubungen bekommt man dagegen auch anschlüsse die direkt in die eheim passen. (aber nicht nenneswert billiger als die flexiblere adapter+anschluss lösung ist)
wenn du einen aufsteckagb wie den verlinkten nutzt, brauchst du nur einen adapter für die auslassseite.


----------



## DoktorX (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 09.07.2007 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 09.07.2007 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gab halt schon recht oft gemotze "weil es schon einen solchen Thread gibt!". 




> könnte ich hier einen Triple (oder auch Dual) Radiator einbauen?



kannst du hier, dort oder in südafrika machen - wenn du nen radiator, was zum radiator reinbauen und das nötige werkzeug hast  [/quote]
Entweder meine Tastatur hat (wiedermal) gesponnen (oder gespinnt?  ) oder ich hab vergessen zu verlinken...
ich meinte hier rein:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=6_998_1001&products_id=5142
Der Tower ist ja doch recht klein.



> das ganze könnte man natürlich machen - aber kannst du mir den sinn erklären?
> wo liegt der vorteil gegenüber dem klassischen *lüfter-blasen-luft-nach-oben-durch-radi*?
> nachteile sind ja nicht unerheblich - abstelaufwand, leichtes aufheizen von blech bzw. gehäuse, warme luft steigt durch ansaugbereich der lüfter,...


Die lüfter sitzen ja auf dem Radiator. und die luft wird doch auf den Radiator gepustet? Wenn ja würde es ja alles direkt aufs gehäuse auftreffen. und ich dachte, dass ich die luft anstatt aufs gehäuse aufkommen lasse, die warme zur seite blase.
oder wird die luft von unten angesogen? 
ich weiss eben nicht so ganz, wo und wie ich den Radiator - wenn er denn draussen sein muss - hinbaue...



> zu bedenken hierbei noch: entweder du bist ein absolutes planungsgenie, dass sich nichts anders überlegt - oder du hast am ende 4gewinkelte anschlüsse zuviel und 4 gerade zu wenig.
> oder umgekehrt.


ich bin kein Planungsgenie. Aber wo ihrs erwähnt, wird es mir auch klar, lieber zuviel, als zu wenig.
Wo ich dann auch eigentlich Gerade oder Winklige einsetzen will/muss, weiss ich noch gar nicht. dass ist einer meiner hauptsorgen. wahrscheinlich werde ich einfach pro kühlelement 2 gerade und 2 winklige kaufen 




> ich hab nur 2mal anschlüsse nachbestellt, beim zweiten mal gleich genug für die nächsten jahre - sonst zahlt man für versand am ende mehr, als für alles andere.


für die nächsten jahre? wie meinst du das? gehen die mal öfters kaputt oder müssen die in regelmässigen abständen gewechselt werden?



> da gilt das gleiche: lieber 2€ mehr ausgegeben, als nochmal für 10€ bestellt.
> innerhalb meines rechners dürfte ich nicht mehr als 1-1,5m verbaut haben, extern kommen nochmal locker 3m dazu und im schrank liegen 3m auf reserve.


Also nehme ich mal lieber 10m, weil ich auch öfters mal was kaputt mache 



> wenn du plug&cool systeme einsetzen willst, solltest du daran denken, dass die schläuche nach bastelarbeiten z.t. neu abgeschnitten werden müssen.


Plug&Cool = ?



> ansonsten gilt: man hat immer ein stück übrig, dass 3cm zu kurz ist.


nicht lieber 3cm zu lang? 



> im allgemeinen sind große agbs nur bei sehr starken pumpen von vorteil, wirklich nötig sind sie eigentlich gar nicht - aber sie erleichtern das befüllen und entlüften deutlich.


Ich wollte mir vorraussichtlich die Eheim 1048 kaufen, die hat ja 600l/min, ist das stark?
Da steht übrigens noch "zudem ist die Pumpe relativ leise". Was genau bedeutet das? Kann man das zB mit einem Lüfter verlgeichen? zB einem Zalman CNPS7000B-CU @ 5V?



> viel kleiner wirst du kaum bekommen - und macht auch nicht wirklich sinn, die pumpe bleibt schließlich bei ihrer ansehnlichen größe.


*g* da bei der auflsitung hab ich nur einmal "Maxi" gelesen und dann die Preise angeschaut. und ich hab dann einfach gedaht, je billiger desto kleiner. *g*



> Wasserzusätze sind nicht von nöten, oder?



hängt davon ab, was für komponenten du hast.
ist alles aus kupfer und ist dir die optik nicht so wichtig, kannst du gut drauf verzichten.
befindet sich alu im kreislauf würde ich nach gutem korrosionsschutz ausschauhalten - alles andere ist betrieb auf verschleiß.
(wie lange der verschleiß dauert, kann man schwer vorhersagen - aber wenn ich nen neuen netzteilkühler hab guck ich vielleicht mal in den alten rein.
die grauen ablagerungen im cpu-kühler sprechen eindeutig dafür, dass sich alu auf die reise gemacht hat...)



> pneumatikanschlüsse.
> im gegensatz zu verschraubungen gibt es pneumatik/plug&cool/legris/...(diverse markennamen) anschlüsse nur für 1/4 innengewinde - also braucht man adapter, damit die eheim ein ebensolches erhält.
> setzt man auf 8/10er verschraubungen bekommt man dagegen auch anschlüsse die direkt in die eheim passen. (aber nicht nenneswert billiger als die flexiblere adapter+anschluss lösung ist)
> wenn du einen aufsteckagb wie den verlinkten nutzt, brauchst du nur einen adapter für die auslassseite.


lieber verschrauben...




			
				Madz am 09.07.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Je  Komponente 2 Anschlüsse, besser aber zusätzlich 3-4 gewinkelte mit bestellen.  Gute AGBS sind die von Ek Waterblocks. (www.aquatuning.de)


gibt es bei meinem Shop leider nicht. und extra wegen einem AGB in Deutschland bestellen, naja, lohnt sich nicht. aber ruyven sagte, der verlinkte sei niht schlecht.


Ich danke euch beiden!


Aber noch eine Frage: Bei der Pumpe hab ich vorhin einen Stromstecker für die normale steckdose gesehen. und es gibt die Pumpen nur mit einem normalen Stromstecker? :-o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 10.07.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte hier rein:
> http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=6_998_1001&products_id=5142
> Der Tower ist ja doch recht klein.



so macht das ganze schon mehr sinn 

je nach netzteillänge sollte ein dual unter den deckel passen (ein triple keinesfalls), aber du verlierst auf alle fälle die oberen beiden 5,25" schächte und wirst auch dann keinen alzu dicken radi nehmen können.
externe montage ist da imho die deutlich bessere lösung.



> Die lüfter sitzen ja auf dem Radiator. und die luft wird doch auf den Radiator gepustet?



da stehst du bei den meisten radiatoren vor der qual der wahl - die lüfter können auf den radi, unter den radi, saugen, blasen,...
die meisten radiatoren sind mit saugenden lüftern einen tick besser und da es nicht wirklich ist, warme luft nach unten zu befördern montiert man die lüfter meist auf dem radi, lässt sie die luft durch den durch saugen und nach oben wegblasen.



> für die nächsten jahre? wie meinst du das? gehen die mal öfters kaputt oder müssen die in regelmässigen abständen gewechselt werden?



nö. aber irgendwie haben wasserkühlungskomponenten die angewohnheit, sich mit der zeit zu vermehren (leider zu lasten der brieftasche) 

wenn du dir natürlich von vorneherein hdd, graka, cpu, nb, sb und 2 spannungswandler kühler holst, dann kann natürlich nicht mehr sooo viel dazukommen. (1-2 zusätzliche radiatoren, netzteil, stylischer agb für die optik, durchflussmesser, ramkühlung, temperatursensoren - ist man aber auch schnell bei nem dutzend weiteren anschlüssen  )



> Also nehme ich mal lieber 10m, weil ich auch öfters mal was kaputt mache



wenn du nicht (wie ich) mit einzeln aufgestellten radiatoren arbeitest, sollte dass dann vielleicht doch ein tick zuviel sein 
auf der anderen art kann man dann im heißen sommer notfalls die badewanne in den kühlkreislauf einbinden 



> > ansonsten gilt: man hat immer ein stück übrig, dass 3cm zu kurz ist.
> 
> 
> nicht lieber 3cm zu lang?



das hätte man gern - so "20cm abstand zwischen den anschlüssen, 23cm schlauch dazwischen setz" - aber es liegen garantiert noch 3x17cm verschnitt in der landschaft rum.



> Ich wollte mir vorraussichtlich die Eheim 1048 kaufen, die hat ja 600l/min, ist das stark?



die ist etwas stärker (... als mit den richtigen kühlern -heatkiller- nötig), aber noch nicht so stark, dass man dass beim agb berücksichtigen muss - da geht es dann eher um laing ultra&co.

für die leistung ist das maximale fördervolumen übrigens ziemlich egal - es kommt auf die förderhöhe an:
jede pumpe hat eine bestimmte kennlinie, wieviel sie bei wieviel gegendruck fördert - die endpunkte sind das maximale fördervolumen (kein wiederstand, maximaler fluß) und der die förderhöhe (kein fluß, maximaler druck) - das verhältniss zwischen beiden ist von pumpe zu pumpe sehr unterschiedlich.
in ner wasserkühlung -selbst in einer extrem auf high-flow optimierten- arbeitet die pumpe immer deutlich näher am ende mit hohen drücken.
(ich z.b. habe eine 300l/h eheim1046 - die bei mir nicht über 36l/h kommt)



> Da steht übrigens noch "zudem ist die Pumpe relativ leise". Was genau bedeutet das? Kann man das zB mit einem Lüfter verlgeichen? zB einem Zalman CNPS7000B-CU @ 5V?



kann man lüfter vergleichen, wenn einer als "relativ leise" beschrieben wird? 

sie ist leiser als so manche billig- oder echte high-end pumpe, aber sie ist noch spürbar lauter als eine eheim1046, weswegen sie kaum noch eingesetzt wird. (wer wirklich der meinung ist, power zu brauchen, tendiert eher richtung laing)
leiser als ein 5v zalman7000 sollte sie aber trotzdem noch sein.
(ich selbst hab nur die 1046 im einsatz - die ist leiser als ein 5v 80mm 12db(a) papst)

generell gilt bei pumpen, insbesondere bei eheim: der lärm ist kein großes problem, aber die vibrationen.
wenn du n 1048 auf ne blechplatte schraubst, dürften selbst delta-lüfter auf dem radiator nicht mehr auffallen.




> *g* da bei der auflsitung hab ich nur einmal "Maxi" gelesen und dann die Preise angeschaut. und ich hab dann einfach gedaht, je billiger desto kleiner. *g*



ist eher eine qualitätsache... (und natürlich ist der name des herstellers gaaaaaanz wichtig)



> Aber noch eine Frage: Bei der Pumpe hab ich vorhin einen Stromstecker für die normale steckdose gesehen. und es gibt die Pumpen nur mit einem normalen Stromstecker? :-o



230v eheims haben einen standard schukostecker.
es gibt auch einige hersteller, die einen flachstecker montieren (der durchs slotblech passt - alternativ ist zumindest bei meiner eheim der stecker abschraubbar, dann muss nur noch der draht raus)

von der 1046 gibt es auch 12v versionen, die meisten davon übertacktbar (auch die 12v ausgaben laufen mit 50hz wechselstrom - oder halt mit 60+hz  )
allerdings sind 12v ausgaben auch ne ganze ecke teurer und abgesehen von einer vielleicht minimal geringeren geräuschentwicklung (die alle hersteller versprechen - berichte darüber, dass sie es halten hab ich bislang nur von der aquacomputer aquastream gesehen - aber viele sehen ja auch die normale 1046 als quasi unhörbar an) hab ich da bislang nur die zusätzliche netzteilbelastung und das problem beim befüllen (pumpe braucht strom, rechner soll keinen kriegen) als neue eigenschaften gesehen.

die laings laufen alle mit 12v. (und kosten auch ne ecke mehr)


----------



## DoktorX (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



> die ist etwas stärker (... als mit den richtigen kühlern -heatkiller- nötig), aber noch nicht so stark, dass man dass beim agb berücksichtigen muss - da geht es dann eher um laing ultra&co.



Ui, dann reicht also die 1046? (ich dachte an 7950GT, 6750 und X38 Mobo).
Wenn die Vibrationen so stark sind, wie kann ich die am besten entkoppeln?
zB mit einem solchen teil? http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_1032&products_id=4452

Ah ja, die Heatkiller wollte ich kaufen:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_258&products_id=4014#top
und
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_258&products_id=4609
Dann, wenn du meinst, reicht also die 1046er.  Geld gespart.





> wenn du dir natürlich von vorneherein hdd, graka, cpu, nb, sb und 2 spannungswandler kühler holst, dann kann natürlich nicht mehr sooo viel dazukommen. (1-2 zusätzliche radiatoren, netzteil, stylischer agb für die optik, durchflussmesser, ramkühlung, temperatursensoren - ist man aber auch schnell bei nem dutzend weiteren anschlüssen  )


ja klar. eigentlich wollte ich von anfang auch noch n neuen TFT, allerdings musste ich mich entscheiden: WaKü oder TFT. und da mir erstmal ne gute kühlung wichtig ist, kommt der TFT später.




> das hätte man gern - so "20cm abstand zwischen den anschlüssen, 23cm schlauch dazwischen setz" - aber es liegen garantiert noch 3x17cm verschnitt in der landschaft rum.


das kapier ich nicht ganz *g*



> kann man lüfter vergleichen, wenn einer als "relativ leise" beschrieben wird?


ich wusste ja, du hast eine solche Pumpe, also dachte ich, du weisst das *g*



> 230v eheims haben einen standard schukostecker.


na toll, deutscher stecker passt net inne schweizer dose...



> von der 1046 gibt es auch 12v versionen


aber gleich doppelt so teuer  



> die laings laufen alle mit 12v. (und kosten auch ne ecke mehr)


bei meinem händler gibts nur eheim, innovatek (eigtl ja auch eheim ^^) und noch eine andere, aber keine laing, aber dafür irgendwelche dämmkästen für laings


----------



## Sgod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 10.07.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> da stehst du bei den meisten radiatoren vor der qual der wahl - die lüfter können auf den radi, unter den radi, saugen, blasen,...


Theoretisch könnte man ja auch auf beiden Seiten des Radis Lüfter anbringen. Die unten blasen und die oben saugen oder wie auch immer... Würde soetwas kühlleistungstechnisch etwas bringen?


----------



## Sgod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 10.07.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das kapier ich nicht ganz *g*


Ich glaub das hast du schon beim ersten mal nicht ganz kapiert *g* 
Ganz einfach, wenn du den Verschnitt als Reserve einplanst, dann endet das garantiert so, dass du am Ende noch 30cm Schlauch brauchst, aber nur 2 Stücke über hast, die je 27cm lang sind. 


Gruß Sgod


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 10.07.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, dann reicht also die 1046? (ich dachte an 7950GT, 6750 und X38 Mobo).
> 
> Ah ja, die Heatkiller wollte ich kaufen:
> http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_258&products_id=4014#top
> ...



also ich hab nen hk-cpu 2.0 (höherer wiederstand als der 2.5), auch nen gpu-x 2.5 _und nen hk-northbridge2.0 und nen netzteilkühler und 4 radiatoren mit zusammen ~25m rohr in reihe von z.t. nur 6mm innendurchmesser und geschätze 3-4m schlauch und 2 schnelltrennkupplungen und einen strömungsbremsenden strömungsmesser -  _und ich bin mit meiner 1046 sehr zufrieden.
nur entlüften dauert bei so nem kreislauf natürlich etwas länger.



> Wenn die Vibrationen so stark sind, wie kann ich die am besten entkoppeln?
> zB mit einem solchen teil? http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_1032&products_id=4452



die eigentlichen entkopplungselemente kriegst du einzeln für deutlich weniger geld, der alu-sockel erfüllt nur die funktionen
-schwer
-große klebefläche
-"innovatek-spezialanfertigungs-aufschlag"
wenn du n solides gehäuse hast und die entkoppler direkt verschrauben kannst/willst (und auf punkt 3 keinen gesteigerten wert legst), kannst du dir den block vermutlich sparen.

ne andere lösung gibts z.b. hier zu sehen.



> ich wusste ja, du hast eine solche Pumpe, also dachte ich, du weisst das *g*



tjo - ich kann dir ne ganze menge nennen, was lauter ist, aber nichts, was leiser ist  
(meine lüfter könnte ich vielleicht noch soweit runterregeln - aber dazu muss der rechner laufen, dann muss ich willkürlich ne spannung ausprobieren, ne ewig warten, bis die beiden krachmacher von samsung sp120 in den stand-by gehen und dann beginnt das ganze spielchen von vorn...)



> na toll, deutscher stecker passt net inne schweizer dose...



gibts in schweizer baumärkten vielleicht schweizer stecker für n paar euro?



> aber gleich doppelt so teuer



hey, dass ist schließlich _die neueste Generation der PC-Pumpentechnik_, die _weltweit höchstentwickelte Powerpumpe für Ihre Wasserkühlung_, die _HPPS Plus kann nicht mit anderen 12V Pumpen verglichen werden, da die Elektronik der HPPS Plus wesentlich weiter entwickelt ist und zahlreiche Zusatzfeatures aufweist_. das ist _eine völlige Neukonstruktion im Vergleich z.B. mit der normalen Eheim 1046_ (hätt ich mir nicht geschworen, keinen cent mehr an inno zu überweisen, würd ich mir nur deswegen eine holen, um zu gucken, ob auf dem gehäuse immer noch "made in west-germany" steht), _z.B. die Achse (Vollkeramiklagerung)_ (tatsächlich scheint inno sonst nur die billig- -äh- eigentlich-billig-ausgabe mit keramikachse und kohlenstoffläufer zu verkaufen) oder auch _ECHTE 12V - keine Hochspannung im Inneren der Pumpe_ (wie bei der aquastream, der alphacool eheim1046 12v, der watercool eheim 12v, der....), nicht zu vergessen: sie _wird von einem Microprozessor überwacht und geregelt._ (merke: mirkroprozessor ist immer gut!)
bei all diesen eigenschaften wird schon klar, dass das ding ein bißchen mehr kostet - DER werbetexter (und die juristische absicherung seiner texte) war sicherlich nicht ganz billig.
egal, hauptsache _Diese Pumpe stellt das Non-Plus Ultra der PC Pumpentechnik dar._

so, inno genug gedisst, weiter im programm.



> bei meinem händler gibts nur eheim, innovatek (eigtl ja auch eheim ^^) und noch eine andere,



aquacomputer aquastream - eheim1046 12v basiert, nur mit gelben applikationen  (aber wohl der beste eheimsprössling am markt)



> aber keine laing, aber dafür irgendwelche dämmkästen für laings



und was ist dann das?
 einfach in der preisliste nach dem höchsten suchen, schon findet sich die laing


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Sgod am 11.07.2007 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch könnte man ja auch auf beiden Seiten des Radis Lüfter anbringen. Die unten blasen und die oben saugen oder wie auch immer... Würde soetwas kühlleistungstechnisch etwas bringen?



etwas. ähnlich wie bei luftkühlern wird es aber eher lauter, einfach stärkere lüfter zu verwenden, wäre billiger und wer mit 3x2000rpm nicht zurecht kommt, hat imho echt ein problem.


----------



## olstyle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Sgod am 11.07.2007 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 10.07.2007 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie bei Luftkühlern sollte hier gelten: Je dichter die Lamellen desto mehr bringt ein zusätzlicher Lüfter. Da aber selbst bei Luküs wo die Rolle der Lüfter eigentlich größer ist sowas nur selten ein paar °C bringt glaube ich nicht dass man mit dem zu erwartenden Leistungsgewinn das zusätzliche Lautstärkeaufkommen rechtfertigen kann.
@Topic: Desto mehr ich bei sowas mitlese desto mehr kribbelt es mir in den Fingern auch auf den Wakü Zug auf zu springen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## TheNightShadow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nen hk-cpu 2.0 (höherer wiederstand als der 2.5), auch nen gpu-x 2.5 _und nen hk-northbridge2.0 und nen netzteilkühler und 4 radiatoren mit zusammen ~25m rohr in reihe von z.t. nur 6mm innendurchmesser und geschätze 3-4m schlauch und 2 schnelltrennkupplungen und einen strömungsbremsenden strömungsmesser -  _und ich bin mit meiner 1046 sehr zufrieden.
> nur entlüften dauert bei so nem kreislauf natürlich etwas länger.


Kannst du mal bitte ein paar Bilder von deiner Wakü machen? Und hier oder so posten? Das klingt nämlich krank was du da erzählst^^ da brauch ich bilder ^^ Vorallem wofür hast du 25m rohr als radi?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 11.07.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal bitte ein paar Bilder von deiner Wakü machen? Und hier oder so posten? Das klingt nämlich krank was du da erzählst^^ da brauch ich bilder ^^




in meinem profil (siehe sig) sollten welche zu finden sein

arrrgh. kennt mal irgend jemand einen webhoster, bei dem bilder auch nach nem jahr noch online sind ???

*neu hochlad* (bilder sind n bissl größer, nicht gehende links bitte melden)

erster radiator an der gehäuserückseite
vierter radiator in nem ikearegal unterm schreibtisch, cd&geldstück für maßstab.
(von radiator 2&3 hab ich grad kein bild, sind beide n bissl kleiner als no4 und hängen im gleichen regal. vielleicht find ich ende august mal zeit, mein profil auf den aktuellen stand zu bringen)
die eigentliche wakü im system - rechts sieht man die pumpe an ihrer halterung hängen, oben ragt das netzteil ins bild.
abgesehen davon, dass die anschlüße der grafikkarte jetzt nach links und somit die schläuche anders liegen, hat sich nicht viel geändert.
und zu guter letzt noch der eigenbauagb.



> Vorallem wofür hast du 25m rohr als radi?



es sind 25m rohr als radi (was auch gehen würde), es sind 25m rohr im radi, schließlich muss das wasser ja irgendwo drin fließen)


----------



## Sgod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 11.07.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> etwas. ähnlich wie bei luftkühlern wird es aber eher lauter, einfach stärkere lüfter zu verwenden, wäre billiger und wer mit 3x2000rpm nicht zurecht kommt, hat imho echt ein problem.


Danke. Hatte mir das mit der Lautstärke schon gedacht. Habe nicht selbst vor das zu machen, da meine Wakü momentan sowieso auf unbestimmte Zeit demontiert ist, aber vor 1 oder 2 Jahren hatte ich mal diese Idee und hab mich gefragt, obs was bringen würde.


----------



## DoktorX (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Den Radiator weiss ich wie einbauen. Ich wollte oben ein Loch sägen/fräsen und dann eine Abdeckung drauf schrauben. Den Radiator dann einfach ins Gehäuse hinein und blocke damit den obersten DVDF LW einschub, aber ich denke, ich kann es dann so einrichten, dass davor die lüftersteuerung hinein passt und dann eins unten drunter das DVD LW.
Aber wo die Pumpe um himmels willen? Oo


----------



## TheNightShadow (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

@ruyven_macaran
Lol     mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen



			
				DoktorX am 11.07.2007 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Radiator weiss ich wie einbauen. Ich wollte oben ein Loch sägen/fräsen und dann eine Abdeckung drauf schrauben. Den Radiator dann einfach ins Gehäuse hinein und blocke damit den obersten DVDF LW einschub, aber ich denke, ich kann es dann so einrichten, dass davor die lüftersteuerung hinein passt und dann eins unten drunter das DVD LW.
> Aber wo die Pumpe um himmels willen? Oo


Mess es aus ob der Radi wirklich oben reinpasst. Wegen der Pumpe, ich würde unten den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen. Und die Festplatten in die 3... und 5 1/4 schächte einbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 11.07.2007 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Radiator weiss ich wie einbauen. Ich wollte oben ein Loch sägen/fräsen und dann eine Abdeckung drauf schrauben. Den Radiator dann einfach ins Gehäuse hinein und blocke damit den obersten DVDF LW einschub, aber ich denke, ich kann es dann so einrichten, dass davor die lüftersteuerung hinein passt und dann eins unten drunter das DVD LW.



je nach modell 3-6cm dicke für den radi (mehr gibts auch  ), dazu 2,5cm für den lüfter und wenigstens 1,5cm abstand bis zum laufwerk, damit überhaupt luft angesaugt werden kann - macht wenigstens 7, eher 10cm, besser mehr abstand von der gehäuseoberseite bis zum ersten laufwerk - das wird bis in den bereich des zweiten 5,25" gehen.



> Aber wo die Pumpe um himmels willen? Oo



wie schon gesagt: an stelle des unteren hdd-käfigs, einzige möglichkeit in dem gehäuse.


----------



## DoktorX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Den HDD Käfig wollte ich eigentlich nicht entfernen, damit die vorgesehen 2 HDDs wenigstens auch gekühlt werden...  
aber mal schauen, evtl kann ich da was basteln, ich bin ja nich tumsonst mechaniker


----------



## TheNightShadow (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 12.07.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Den HDD Käfig wollte ich eigentlich nicht entfernen, damit die vorgesehen 2 HDDs wenigstens auch gekühlt werden...
> aber mal schauen, evtl kann ich da was basteln, ich bin ja nich tumsonst mechaniker


klingt fast so als hättest du das Gehäuse noch nicht?!? 

Also ich seh noch zwei Möglichkeiten die evt gehen.
1. Wenn noch zwei 5 1/4 übrigbleiben könnte man dort die eheim platzieren. Indem man den Standfuss einfach an die Seite schiebt so das der Auslass nicht mehr oben ist. Evt muss man dann ein winkel benutzen und man wird wohl kein Aufsteck AGB benutzen können.
2. Man könnte die Pump dort montieren wo jetzt der Lüfter ander Seite ist. Aber dadurch können evt nicht mehr alle PCI-karten verwendet werden.

Oder du bleibst bei der vorgeschlagende Lösung und kaufst so nen HDD Rack von Lian Li. Da kann man 3 HDD's in zwei 5 1/4 einbauen und vorne ist ein 80mm Lüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 12.07.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt fast so als hättest du das Gehäuse noch nicht?!?



das würde vieles vereinfachen...



> Also ich seh noch zwei Möglichkeiten die evt gehen.
> 1. Wenn noch zwei 5 1/4 übrigbleiben könnte man dort die eheim platzieren. Indem man den Standfuss einfach an die Seite schiebt so das der Auslass nicht mehr oben ist. Evt muss man dann ein winkel benutzen und man wird wohl kein Aufsteck AGB benutzen können.



man wird definitiv keinen aufsteck agb nutzen können und entkoppeln wird auch extrem aufwendig - und sofern man nicht das glück hat, dass eheim+lüfter+radiator weniger als 3 slots brauchen (was definitiv einen sehr flachen radiator verlangt), hat man auch keinen platz mehr für optische laufwerke.
entlüftung könnte mit liegender pumpe auch schwer werden - und der agb braucht immer noch irgendwo anders einen platz, genauer: oberhalb der pumpe.
also da, wo alles voll mit radi bzw. netzteil ist.



> 2. Man könnte die Pump dort montieren wo jetzt der Lüfter ander Seite ist. Aber dadurch können evt nicht mehr alle PCI-karten verwendet werden.



wenn die pumpe aufrecht steht und in gängiger weise entkoppelt ist, könnte es schon probleme mit der grafikkarte geben...
aufsteck agb geht jedenfalls wieder nicht - dürfte zum einen nicht passen, zum anderen müssten man die grafikkarte ausbauen, um wasser reinzukippen.
(aber in nem 5,25" sollte so platz für nen slot-in agb sein)



> Oder du bleibst bei der vorgeschlagende Lösung und kaufst so nen HDD Rack von Lian Li. Da kann man 3 HDD's in zwei 5 1/4 einbauen und vorne ist ein 80mm Lüfter.



dann hat er definitiv keinen platz mehr für n optisches laufwerk


----------



## TheNightShadow (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2007 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [....]


Hatte nur den Radiator im Kopf ohne Lüfter XD  

EDIT:
Hab mal eben geschaut und einwenig gemessen. Wenn der Radiator mit Lüfter 7 cm Hoch währe und die Pumpe ohne entkoplung einsetzt wird, dann währe der untere 5 zoll schacht frei. Und zwischen pumpe und Lüfter wäre noch ~1cm frei.

Und die andere Alternatvie kann ich nachher nochmal schauen aber ich denke wenn die Grafikkarte keine überbreite hat sollte das gut funkitonieren. Vorraus gesetzt man braucht nicht soviele PCI slot. Aber ich mess das lieber mal nachher aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				TheNightShadow am 13.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> die Pumpe ohne entkoplung



mit ner eheim ganz ohne entkopplung wirst du nicht glücklich.
notfalls musst du die auf nen winkel schrauben und den dann entkoppelt befestigen.

aber wenn es dir wirklich so wichtig ist, alles in dass bißchen gehäuse zu quetschen, wäre eine laing vielleicht wirklich eine überlegung wert, die passt meines wissens nach in 2 3,5" schächte und gut ist.


----------



## olstyle (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 13.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn wir schon bei kleinen Pumpen sind.
Was hältst du(oder irgend ein anderer mit Ahnung von Waküs der sich hier hin verirrt) eigentlich von den compact Pumpen von Eheim.
Also z.B.
So eine zusammen mit dem AGB.


----------



## TheNightShadow (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 13.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist es nicht wichtig, sind ja nur vorschläge für DoktorX.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 13.07.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir schon bei kleinen Pumpen sind.
> Was hältst du(oder irgend ein anderer mit Ahnung von Waküs der sich hier hin verirrt) eigentlich von den compact Pumpen von Eheim.
> Also z.B.
> So eine zusammen mit dem AGB.



ne günstige alternative - sind halt ein bißchen unflexibler bei der montage, da sie getaucht werden müssen, dann aber nicht lauter als die eheim universal - mit agb aber auch nicht wirklich billiger als eine 1046+adapter und i.d.r. wohl auch nicht stärker.
im endeffekt spart man sich also nur einen extra agb.
n bissl kürzer ist das ganze afaik auch noch, aber normalerweise hat man ja eher probleme mit der höhe oder breite...


----------



## DoktorX (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Sieht wohl so aus, dass ich den Käfig entfernen muss :>

Oder ich such mir n anderes Gehäuse aus...
*auf die Suche mach*


----------



## DoktorX (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Im Prinzip wäre eine solcher Vorderergehäuseteil am besten für mein Vorhaben:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/images/products/600084000/600084000-4_gr.jpg
So sieht das Gehäuse von der Seite aus:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/images/products/600084000/600084000-3_gr.jpg
Da könnte ich bequem den Radiator oben innen einbauen und 2 Schächte belegen, in den einen noch die Lüftersteuerung und dann im 4ten Schacht von oben das LW und dann eins drunter den HDD Käfig.
aber hier hats auch gleich n drehzahlpotentiometer für die Lüfter.
Allerdings:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/images/products/600084000/600084000_gr.jpg
Das Gehäuse lässt sich zur falschen Seite öffnen :/


Das CoolerMaster Stacker 830 gefällt mir auch.
Aber ich finde da keine guten und grossen Bilder von Innen, so wie beim Lian Li oben... Leider sehr teuer.

Lian Li PC-A10A wäre auch ein Kanditat. 
auch sehr teuer, da wäre aber evtl eine Montage der Pumpe unten neben dem Netzteil möglich: http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=6_38&products_id=4636#top
und dort könnte ich auch den Radiator aussen hinbauen, denn das hat 2 Löcher im Gehäusedeckel für WaKü schläuche.
hier hats auch gleich n drehzahlpotentiometer für die Lüfter.

Das Antec P182/P180 (wo sind die unterschiede ausser Farbe und Material?) wäre auch etwas:
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=133947
unteren HDD Käfig raus und Pumpe rein.
ist nicht allzu teuer, gefällt mir (bis auf die Schräge hinten und hat auch 2 löcher hinten, zB für Wakü.
aber tür auf der falschen seite, jedoch kann sie um 270° geöffnet werden, also bis an die Seitenwand.
auch vorne n drehpotentiometer



Kennt ihr vllt noch welche die man in diese Liste aufnehmen könnte?
Aber ohne Seitenfenster  
Egal ob Midi oder Big, schrebt mal rein, welche geeignet wären


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 14.07.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Lian Li PC-A10A wäre auch ein Kanditat.
> auch sehr teuer, da wäre aber evtl eine Montage der Pumpe unten neben dem Netzteil möglich: http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=6_38&products_id=4636#top



definitiv eine sehr gute aufteilung, bei 21cm breite für das gehäuse und 12cm für den radiator sollte es möglich sein, denn nach links versetzt zu montieren, so dass sich lüfter&co vor dem oberen mainbordrand befinden - die meisten bords bauen da ja eh eher flach, um platz für große luftkühler zu bieten.

von der länge her würde auch locker ein triple platz finden.



> und dort könnte ich auch den Radiator aussen hinbauen, denn das hat 2 Löcher im Gehäusedeckel für WaKü schläuche.



öhm - im vergleich zu den anderen arbeiten, wäre das bohren zweier löcher in ein beliebiges gehäuse wohl noch das kleinste übel, oder? 



> Kennt ihr vllt noch welche die man in diese Liste aufnehmen könnte?



lian li g70 sollte genug platz bieten.
die großen chieftec (gibts auch mit anderer front) sind sowieso n klassiker, aber auch in die midi-ableger geht einiges rein, in den großen stacker erst recht.
silverstone ist auch einen blick wert, wobei die größeren exemplare nach wie vor kaum bezahlbar sind - mittelklasse ist aber vielleicht einen blick wert.

p.s.: da du ursprünglich mit lian-li geplant hast, hab ich die billig-klasse mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## DoktorX (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

ich wollte vorallem ein Al Tower. und die billig gehäuse sind ja eh aus stahl (is ja klar, wenn zB Rundrohlinge aus stahl à 3m (beliebieger durchmesser) ~1.3€ kosten ^^ ).

Die von dir vorgeschlagenen sind alle irgendwie hässlich oder zu gross. das PC-A10A geht ja noch mit der Höhe, das Stacker 830 auch. aber so ein Riesen Big Tower is imo hässlich.

Aber was is deine Meinung zum Antec P180?

was auch wichtig ist, sind leise lüfter :>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 14.07.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte vorallem ein Al Tower. und die billig gehäuse sind ja eh aus stahl (is ja klar, wenn zB Rundrohlinge aus stahl à 3m (beliebieger durchmesser) ~1.3€ kosten ^^ ).



gibt auch genug billig-alugehäuse 
ist nunmal noch effektiver, einfach die wandstärke zu halbieren, als das material zu wechseln.

aber musst du wissen - wenn dir alu soviel besser gefällt...



> Die von dir vorgeschlagenen sind alle irgendwie hässlich



da kann ich nicht helfen 



> oder zu gross



zu groß ist kein einziges, wenn man den platzbedarf einer wakü berücksichtigt..



> Aber was is deine Meinung zum Antec P180?



verschenkt relativ viel platz - luft über netzteil, luft unterm netzteil, luft zwischen den festplattenkäfigen, luft rechts vom netzteil, luft links vom unteren festplattenkäfig... 
und eigentlich ist es schon zu klein, um platz zum verschenken übrig zu haben.
der innenraum ist außerdem nicht alzu lang - für sehr lange grafikarten müsste der obere festplattenkäfig raus.
für die montage einer eheim muss vermutlich nicht nur ein festplattenkäfig sondern auch dessen halterung raus - 3hdds höhe sind sehr knapp. alternativ unten die senkrechte strebe vor dem netzteil entfernen.
so oder so: blecharbeiten sind nötig.
stichwort blech: die türen bestehen ja aus einem kunststoff-metall verbund.
wenn das auch für den deckel gilt, könnte die radiatoröffnung eine mühselige angelegenheit werden.

für die interne montage des radiators gilt allgemein wieder, was ich zum a10 gesagt habe:
seitlich versetzt, so dass die lüfter vorm mainbord (hoffentlich genug) platz finden.
im vergleich zum a10 gibts hier aber 1cm weniger platz.


unterm strich: wer ein kompaktes gehäuse für luftkühlung sucht, ist damit gut beraten - aber für ne wakü würde ich das nicht extra kaufen.




> was auch wichtig ist, sind leise lüfter :>



du willst ne wakü, einige der genannten gehäuse bieten platz für nen triple radiator.
die lüfterstärke oder besser schwäche, die du die damit erlauben kannst, bieteten eh keine beigelegten lüfter, silent-exemplare muss man halt einzeln kaufen.


----------



## DoktorX (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> zu groß ist kein einziges, wenn man den platzbedarf einer wakü berücksichtigt..


schon klar, aber mir gefllt ab einer bestimmten grösse ein gehäuse nicht mehr. ^^




> Aber was is deine Meinung zum Antec P180?





> ...


mkay 



> du willst ne wakü, einige der genannten gehäuse bieten platz für nen triple radiator.
> die lüfterstärke oder besser schwäche, die du die damit erlauben kannst, bieteten eh keine beigelegten lüfter, silent-exemplare muss man halt einzeln kaufen.


Ich denke ich werde das geld fürs A10A ausgeben


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

was haltet ihr von dieser 

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(m2nxy5nyt25advmjqy1k3abc))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=11206&CT=1047


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 17.07.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von dieser
> 
> http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(m2nxy5nyt25advmjqy1k3abc))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=11206&CT=1047



abstand.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3104&tid=5766149&x=5


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2007 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 17.07.2007 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es geht hier aber um die Neuauflage, die Angeblich eine bessere Pumpe beinhalten soll :-o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 17.07.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 17.07.2007 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




diese "neuauflage" dürfte mitlerweile zwei jahre alt sein und nur weil die erste pumpe noch schlechter war, ist diese hier keineswegs gut - und cpu kühler und radiator waren auch schon immer verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## eXitus64 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

ok überzeugt die wakü ist wirklich nicht das beste^^


aber ich weis nicht was ich alles benötige.....ich hätte hier schon einige sachen für eine Wakü z.b. cpu-kühler und irgendwelche gewinde(?)

ich wollte aber auch nicht mehr als 150-200€ dafür ausgeben......

allerdings weis ich nicht so genau was als wakü komponenten zusammenpasst und was nicht, da es verschiedene schlauchdicken gibt.

ich würde auch gerne mit der wakü meine cpu und meine beiden gpus kühlen wollen.....vllt wisst ihr ja was passen würde    

Hardware: 2x7800GTX, E4300

edit: ich dachte an dieser Kühlung http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_285&products_id=5147


----------



## TheNightShadow (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 18.07.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ok überzeugt die wakü ist wirklich nicht das beste^^
> 
> aber ich weis nicht was ich alles benötige.....ich hätte hier schon einige sachen für eine Wakü z.b. cpu-kühler und irgendwelche gewinde(?)


Welche denn?


> ich wollte aber auch nicht mehr als 150-200€ dafür ausgeben......


Guter anfang


> allerdings weis ich nicht so genau was als wakü komponenten zusammenpasst und was nicht, da es verschiedene schlauchdicken gibt.


Dafür ist ja ein Forum da 


> ich würde auch gerne mit der wakü meine cpu und meine beiden gpus kühlen wollen.....vllt wisst ihr ja was passen würde


Mhh, zu deinem gewünschtem Preis wir das wohl nichts mit den Grafikkarten. Da die kühler dazu recht teuer sind.


> Hardware: 2x7800GTX, E4300
> 
> edit: ich dachte an dieser Kühlung http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_285&products_id=5147


Denke da lässt sich etwas kosten günstigeres zusammenstellen bzw set nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 18.07.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich weis nicht was ich alles benötige.....ich hätte hier schon einige sachen für eine Wakü z.b. cpu-kühler und irgendwelche gewinde(?)



details, details 



> ich wollte aber auch nicht mehr als 150-200€ dafür ausgeben......



knapp, sehr knapp. man bekommt dafür zwar eine brauchbare wasserkühlung, aber wenn du das geld auf mehr als eine komponente verteilen willst, dürfte sich das endergebniss nicht alzu sehr von einer guten luftkühlung abheben. 

in dem thread hier wurde ja schon recht ausführlich beraten - da kannst du dich dran orientieren.
ist zwar eher eine oberklassewakü, aber da ettliche komponeten bei einer wakü bereits für eine komponenten und hohe temperaturen benötigt werden, aber genauso gut auch für 5komponenten bei guten temperaturen eingesetzt werden können, bieten teurere wasserkühlungen -bis zu einer gewissen grenze- meist das bessere p/l verhältniss. (z.b. pumpe & ausgleichsbehälter können durchaus 100€ kosten, n triple radiator kostet nicht mal das doppelte von einem single,...)



> allerdings weis ich nicht so genau was als wakü komponenten zusammenpasst und was nicht, da es verschiedene schlauchdicken gibt.



bis auf wenige ausnahmen (z.b. zalman) setzen alle, selbst die billigst hersteller (z.b. thermaltake) durchgängig 1/4" innengewinde ein, in die dann anschlüsse für diverse schläuche geschraubt werden.
im schlimmsten fall musst du halt beiliegenden anschlüsse austauschen. (aber bei den besseren herstellern liegt i.d.r. nichts bei  )

von daher kann man die schlauch&anschlussfrage meist unabhängig vom rest beantworten.




> ich würde auch gerne mit der wakü meine cpu und meine beiden gpus kühlen wollen.....vllt wisst ihr ja was passen würde
> 
> Hardware: 2x7800GTX, E4300
> 
> edit: ich dachte an dieser Kühlung http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_285&products_id=5147



würd ich von abraten.
die kühlung stammt zwar von einem hersteller mit sehr guter verarbeitung (aber fragwürdiger materialwahl), hat aber einen recht kleinen radiator (1x120mm kannst du auch direkt auf die cpu schrauben, da brauchst du keine wakü) und einen hoffnungslos veralteten cpu-kühler (dass funktionsprinzip war so auch schon vor 10jahren zu haben - und auch wenn waküs langlebig sind: es gibt kühler die locker 10-15° besser sind)
den größten teil des preises dürfte der herstellername ausmachen.

hier z.b. bekommst du deutlich bessere leistung - und ebenfalls ganz gute qualität.

bei heutigen grafikkarten lässt sich leider schwerer sparen - und komplettkühler sind mit die teuersten elemente.
anbieten würde sich z.b. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1508_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC79-f-r-GeForce-7800-7900.html (ist auch noch eine "sli" ausführung gelistet - aber keine unterschiede beschrieben), ich persönlich bevorzuge watercool produkte - http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1427_HK-GPU-X-Rev2-5-GF7800-7900-GTX.html
(die preisersparniss ist nicht ganz so groß, beim heatkiller gehen nochmal n paar euro für die extra anschlüsse des spannungswandlerkühlers drauf. dafür wird denen dann auch richtig kalt.

unterm strich wären wir dann bei 230€+n bissl anschlüsse und n bissl schlauch für die zusätzlichen kühler -> ~240€.
pumpe, cpu-kühler und radiator sind dann aber nur mittelklasse und es würde sich empfehlen, noch einen chipsatzkühler zu ergänzen.
wie die lüfter sind, weiß ich nicht - vermutlich nicht die besten.


----------



## eXitus64 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

diese teile besitz ich schon^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 18.07.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> diese teile besitz ich schon^^
> 
> ]



Schau mal hier rein http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278563 das wird dir sicher weiter helfen. Bei Fragen einfach im Forum posten, du bekommst meist innerhalb der ersten 30-60 Minuten antwort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 18.07.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> diese teile besitz ich schon^^
> 
> bild



hmm - ein plexiglasdeckel von was auch immer, 3 plug&cool anschlüsse, davon 2 für 1/4" und einer für 1/8", ein plug&cool 3fach verteiler mit 1/4" und 2 plastikdeckel von irgendwelchen kühler - vielleicht auch mit kühler drunter?
anschlüsse jedenfalls tüllen.

naja. die beiden 1/4" anschlüsse kannst du benutzen, wenn du dich für plug&cool entscheidest, nen verteiler kann man quasi nie gebrauchen, 1/8" anschlüsse auch nicht und ne plexi platte ohne boden erst recht nicht.

bei den beiden undurchsichtigen plastikdingern müsste man mal mehr wissen - hinweise auf hersteller? (scheint was drauf zustehen) steckt nun mehr darunter? falls wir den typ nicht ermitteln können: kannst du die öffnen?
hast du ne halterung dazu?


@madz: du machst fortschritte, aber noch besser wäre es, wenn du deine hilfreichen antworten gleich hier schreibst


----------



## Nifty73 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 18.07.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> diese teile besitz ich schon^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest bei dem wetter noch unbedingt die schokolade (links+rechts im bild) mitkühlen!


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 18.07.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - ein plexiglasdeckel von was auch immer, 3 plug&cool anschlüsse, davon 2 für 1/4" und einer für 1/8", ein plug&cool 3fach verteiler mit 1/4" und 2 plastikdeckel von irgendwelchen kühler - vielleicht auch mit kühler drunter?
> anschlüsse jedenfalls tüllen.
> 
> naja. die beiden 1/4" anschlüsse kannst du benutzen, wenn du dich für plug&cool entscheidest, nen verteiler kann man quasi nie gebrauchen, 1/8" anschlüsse auch nicht und ne plexi platte ohne boden erst recht nicht.
> ...




also ich habe 2verteiler und und 2 1/8 anschlüsse sind aber nicht aufm dem Foto drauf^^

diese 2 "Plastikdinger" sind Wakü CPU-Kühler mit Kupferboden und die Plastikdeckel sind die Halterung der CPU-Kühler.......

@Nifty73: rechts steht keine Schokolade..sondern Raffaello


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				eXitus64 am 19.07.2007 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> diese 2 "Plastikdinger" sind Wakü CPU-Kühler mit Kupferboden und die Plastikdeckel sind die Halterung der CPU-Kühler.......



jetzt wo dus sagst... *Klonk* (hand-trifft-stirn)

in dem fall ließe sich sicherlich einiges mehr machen.
kühlleistung der kühler ist natürlich unbekannt, solange man keine kenntnisse von deren innerem aufbau hat, aber ausreichen tun selbst primitivste kühler (siehe innovatek set), d.h., wir können sie erstmal nehmen.
die halterungen dürften für so462 (soA) sein (oder am2 - aber das glaube ich mal nicht), die können wir also nicht nehmen.
aber wenn du ein bißchen bastelfreudig bist, sollte sich sowas selbst anfertigen lassen - wahlweise aus nem guten plexiglas oder aus metall.
ich persönlich würde im baumarkt mal nach stahl oder so gucken, vielleicht n leichtes u-profil mit hochgezogenen ecken - dann sollten 1,5-2mm mehr als ausreichend sein.
nur noch passend absägen und die beiden löcher durch.

je nach abmessungen der kühler und wahl des mainbords (befestigung des kühlers) könnte man den zweiten vermutlich als chipsatzkühler einsetzen.

unterm strich sind dann noch anzuschaffen
-pumpe
-agb (kann man auch selbst bauen)
-radiator&lüfter (wenn du spaß am basteln findest: bei ebay finden sich billige alternativen aus der klimatechnik)
-grafikkartenkühler

zu gucken wäre noch, wieviel billiger das ganze wird - im set war ohnehin nur ein 30€ cpu-kühle veranschlagt...
müsste man mal durchrechnen.


----------



## olstyle (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Jetzt ich mal wieder  .
Hab mir mal aus "Jux" dieses Set ersteigert.
Ich denke für das was normalerweise die Pumpe samt AGB alleine kostet ist der Preis annehmbar.
Zumindest diese und den CPU-Kühler möchte ich vorerst auch verwenden.
Beim Radiator werde ich mich noch nach einem größeren umsehen.
Hab da noch den in Beobachtung aber eventuell lass ich zu Lernzwecken auch erst mal alles so wie es ist(für eine Woche oder so  ).
EDIT: Der Preis vom Rad. ist mir dann doch "etwas" zu hoch geschossen also bis jetzt ist nur das Set sicher.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## olstyle (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 22.07.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon?


Anscheinend -nichts- .
Oder liegts nur daran dass ruyven mal nicht online ist und sonst keiner was dazu zu sagen hat?


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 24.07.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 22.07.2007 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich halte von diesem Set eigentlich nicht viel.  Die Leistung dürfte für aktuelle Prozis gerade reichen. allerdings nur aufgrund des kleinen Radis. Wenn du einen zweiten Single oder einen Dual radi in das System integrierst, hast du einen guten Anfang für deine Wakü. 
Vor allem zu dem Preis hast du ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht. Die Pumpe und den CPU Kühler empfehle ich auch im Budget Set meiner FAQ auf forumdeluxx.de.


----------



## olstyle (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 24.07.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte von diesem Set eigentlich nicht viel.  Die Leistung dürfte für aktuelle Prozis gerade reichen. allerdings nur aufgrund des kleinen Radis. Wenn du einen zweiten Single oder einen Dual radi in das System integrierst, hast du einen guten Anfang für deine Wakü.
> Vor allem zu dem Preis hast du ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht. Die Pumpe und den CPU Kühler empfehle ich auch im Budget Set meiner FAQ auf forumdeluxx.de.


Wie weiter oben zu lesen ist habe ich ja genau das vor, also Pumpe und Kühler benutzen und noch einen Radiator dazu kaufen. Mal sehen was ebay noch so ausspuckt  .
Ansonsten überlege ich gleich aufs ganze zu gehen und noch sowas dazu zu nehmen.
Damit sollten dann zumindest von Radiator Seite her erst einmal genügend Reserven für die Erweiterungen des Kreislaufs und OC-Ambitionen beim Prozessor gegeben sein.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 24.07.2007 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Madz am 24.07.2007 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Aquacomputer kann ich nur das Aquaero und das Power Adjust empfehlen, die anderen Produkte sind für die gegebene Leistung einfach zu teuer.


----------



## olstyle (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 25.07.2007 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Aquacomputer kann ich nur das Aquaero und das Power Adjust empfehlen, die anderen Produkte sind für die gegebene Leistung einfach zu teuer.


  Deeplinks gehen nicht so einfach.
Folgendes war gedacht:
http://www.aqua-computer-systeme.de/shopsystem/product_info.php?products_id=1581&osCsid=3e5e2950f9e8d4a5d3fad6438f829591
Für einen Triple Radiator mit drei Lüftern scheint mir das nicht zu teuer.
Da kosten die von dir in der FAQ empfohlenen MagiCool Radiatoren auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 25.07.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Madz am 25.07.2007 01:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Preis ist ok, nur performen die Magicoolbesser mit langsam drehenden Lüftern.  Wenn du dazu noch Yate Loons einsetzt, hast du ein sehr leises und trotzdem leistungsstarkes System.


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 25.07.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis ist ok, nur performen die Magicoolbesser mit langsam drehenden Lüftern.  Wenn du dazu noch Yate Loons einsetzt, hast du ein sehr leises und trotzdem leistungsstarkes System.


Ein Magicool Extreme Triple ist unterwegs, das Set habe ich so lange mal ohne weiter Modifikationen eingebaut.

Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich stark aber es schafft immerhin 7°C unter meiner alten Lukü(die ich schon als High-End bezeichnen würde). Und das bei halber Lüfterdrehzal!

Als Lüfter werde ich bei dem neuen Radiator eine Ladung AF12025L von Arctic Cooling benutzen(12V@1000RPM, da spar ich mir das drosseln weitestgehend).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 24.07.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 22.07.2007 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



möglich 
*wieder im lande weil*

ich halte das set für nen "jux" jedenfalls durchaus kaufenswert - der kühler ist okay, die pumpe auch ein gutes einstiegsmodell und der radiator nur klein, aber nicht minderwertig.
unterm strich erzielt man zwar vermutlich keine nenneswerte temperaturverbesserung gegenüber einer high-end luftkühlung - aber man zahlt in dem fall auch nicht mehr und wenn man es nicht als finale lösung, sondern als einstieg in die wakü-welt ansieht, ist man durchaus gut beraten.


zu magicool radiatoren kann ich wenig sagen, die aquacomputer können aber tatsächlich nicht mehr gegen aktuelle modelle wie black ice gt, watercool htsf oder thermochill anstinken.

zu loonies gibt es genug im netz, ich gehöre zu den zweiflern, die eine pauschale empfehlung ohne nennung der nachteile (lebensdauer) für falsch halten.


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 31.07.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> zu loonies gibt es genug im netz, ich gehöre zu den zweiflern, die eine pauschale empfehlung ohne nennung der nachteile (lebensdauer) für falsch halten.


Die AC Dinger sind vielleicht nicht besser, haben aber wenigstens 6 Jahre Garantie  . 
Erst wollt ich ja nen paar S-Flex drauf machen aber mir wahr grad nicht danach für die Lüfter mehr zu bezahlen als für den Radiator.

Jetzt fehlt mir eigentlich nurnoch ein GPU-Block. 


Spoiler



Verdammt das ist ja wie ne Sucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 31.07.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wollt ich ja nen paar S-Flex drauf machen aber mir wahr grad nicht danach für die Lüfter mehr zu bezahlen als für den Radiator.



du kaufst zu billige radiatoren 



> Jetzt fehlt mir eigentlich nurnoch ein GPU-Block.



hab ich hier schon wc empfohlen?
*hab ich*



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Verdammt das ist ja wie ne Sucht.



oh ja...
kleiner vorteil gegenüber anderen süchten: man "verbraucht" relativ wenig, nach den anfangsinvestitionen wirds dadurch deutlich billiger.

kleiner nachteil: irgendwann erreicht man den punkt, an dem alles am markt zu schlecht ist.


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 31.07.2007 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich hier schon wc empfohlen?
> *hab ich*


Das Modell für meine Karte wird erst nächste Woche vorgestellt und den Preis will ich garnicht erst wissen.
Werde wohl eher eine GPU-only Lösung nehmen(wovon es bis jetzt auch nur eine zu 100% kompatible gibt die ausverkauft ist  ).


----------



## INU-ID (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

@eXitus64: Hm, irgendwie kommen mir die Sachen auf dem Bild bekannt vor.   
Wie damals schon angeboten hätte ich noch einen WaKühler für eine 7800GTX. Allerdings wurden, da er auf einem anderen Modell verwendet wurde, an einer Stelle 2,5 mm einer "RAM-Auflagefläche" weggefräst. Auf die Kühlleistung hat die natürlich keinen Einfluß.

Ich quote mich mal selbst:



			
				INU-ID am 14.06.2006 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Ich biete euch eine Wasserkühlung für Nvidia Grafikkarten an.
> Es handelt sich um die Cool-Matic Rev.1. ((( hier die Rev.2: http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/00000094271139704/000000942713b3501/50142494350d3d711/530975967b0fadb0e.html )))
> ...



Ich hab auch noch ein paar andere WaKü Sachen hier liegen die ich (sehr) günstig abgeben würde (liegen hier eh nur rum), schreib mir - sofern Interesse besteht - am besten noch ma ne PM deswegen. (bis morgen hab ich den Thread hier wieder vergessen*g*)

MFG INU.ID


----------



## eXitus64 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

@inu.id: *g* jaja hätte ich damals die beiden kühler dazu gekauft....   


@topic: ich habe heute meine big water waküset bekommen ist nicht das tollste ich weis, aber für den einstieg doch ordentlich, allerdings habe ich ein problem
zwar zu laufen, allerdings bewegt sich das wasser nicht, da die blasen im schlauch selbst nach 15min. noch an der gleichen stelle sind und der schlauch vom radiator zum ausgleichsbehälter wurde erst garnet erreicht   

was tun?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 31.07.2007 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 31.07.2007 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du willst bei ner 2900xt nur die gpu kühlen und ram und spannungswandler verglühen lassen 

preislich würd ich mal von um die 100€ ausgehen, im vergleich zu inno, ac, dd,... ist wc oft noch die günstigere alternative.



@exitus: wenn die pumpe es nicht schafft, dass wasser so durchzupumpen (was ist das für ne pumpe  ), solltest du mal versuchen, dass ganze system hinzulegen.
wenn du erstmal überall wasser im kreislauf hast, muss die pumpe es nur noch bewegen und nicht mehr gegen 50cm (oder wie hoch auch immer) wassersäule ankämpfen.


@inu: du hast günstige wakükomponenten und versuchst nicht, mir welche aufzuschwatzen?  tztztz 
(sind nicht zufällig ramkühler dabei?)


----------



## olstyle (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 01.08.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 31.07.2007 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann bei dem Standardkühler den Kupferblock für den Kern sowie den Lüfter rausnehmen und hat dann immernoch einen großen Kühlblock für Spawas und Ram.
Im gegensatz zu deinem System wird es bei mir ja immernoch ein paar Lüfter im Gehäuse geben die durchgehend laufen.
 Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radiator ist heute gekommen, ich werde aber wohl erst frühestens morgen zum Einbau kommen.

Was mich noch etwas stört sind die vielen Lüfterkabel. Kann man die nicht einfach parallel schalten oder sind 5,4W(= 3*0,15A*12V wenn ich mich nicht irre) schon zu viel für so nen Lüfterstecker?

@Inu: schreib doch einfach mal auf was du so an "Resten" hast, es wird sich schon ein Abnehmer finden.

mfg Olstyle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				olstyle am 01.08.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann bei dem Standardkühler den Kupferblock für den Kern sowie den Lüfter rausnehmen und hat dann immernoch einen großen Kühlblock für Spawas und Ram.



bei den spawas wäre ich trotzdem misstrauisch, ist ja eher n einfaches blech denn kühlkörper.



> Was mich noch etwas stört sind die vielen Lüfterkabel. Kann man die nicht einfach parallel schalten oder sind 5,4W(= 3*0,15A*12V wenn ich mich nicht irre) schon zu viel für so nen Lüfterstecker?



5,4w sollten knapp drin sein, die meisten anschlüsse lassen zumindest 0,5a/6w zu, einige auch 1a.
steht mit etwas glück im handbuch.

aber wieso verteilst du die lüfter nicht auf mehrere anschlüsse?


----------



## olstyle (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 01.08.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 01.08.2007 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werd mich da erst einmal noch zurückhalten. Laut Danger Den bleiben noch schlappe 24 Teile die Hitze generieren wenn man nur die GPU kühlt. Da kann ich auch gleich auf nen Komplettkühler umschwenken wenn ich die mit Ramsinks bekleben will.


> > Was mich noch etwas stört sind die vielen Lüfterkabel. Kann man die nicht einfach parallel schalten oder sind 5,4W(= 3*0,15A*12V wenn ich mich nicht irre) schon zu viel für so nen Lüfterstecker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_output 6-12V±10%, (max output 10 Watt each channel)_
Das hört sich doch gut an.
Da der Radiator auf das Gehäuse soll währe es etwas umständlich gewesen alle drei Kabel zu verlängern. Ausserdem gehen mir mit dann 5 Lüftern allmählich die Steckplätze aus(das währe genau Vollbelegung).

Aquatunig hat übrigens gerade ein "Schnäppchen" für dich  . So wie ich das verstehe kommt das Alu nicht mit dem Wasser in Kontakt und sollte daher nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Madz (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



> kleiner nachteil: irgendwann erreicht man den punkt, an dem alles am markt zu schlecht ist.



Das kenne ich, der Punkt ist bei mir momentan so ziemlich erreicht. Die beste Pumpe, einer der besten CPU Kühler, der beste Radi etc. werkelt alles bei mir.


----------



## olstyle (4. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

So, der Triple-Radi ist mit im Kreislauf.
Zusammen mit der Pumpe wurde er vom Wakü-outsourcing erfasst und weilt ausserhalb vom Gehäuse(wenn die wirklich jemand sehen will gibts auch Bilder).

Damit pendelt sich die Core-Temperatur unter Vollast(Orthos-Prime)bei 40°C ein(hab grad kein Thermometer aber im Zimmer müssten so >=25°C sein).

Ausserdem haben sich noch unerahnte Geldquellen eröffnet. GPU-X² 2900 ich komme  .


----------



## DoktorX (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=758
Muss ich, wenn ich so einen im Kreislauf habe, mit Luft kühlen?  
Wär billiger als n Tripple mit 3 Lüftern...


----------



## Madz (7. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 07.08.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=758
> Muss ich, wenn ich so einen im Kreislauf habe, mit Luft kühlen?
> Wär billiger als n Tripple mit 3 Lüftern...


Für heutige Systeme ist der Mora nicht mehr als passiver Radi geeignet. Besser ist ein Semi-passiver Betrieb mit 5 oder mehr Lüftern.
Das heisst, das sid eLüfter über eine Steuerung ala` Aquaero nur dann einegschaltet werden wenn es wirklich nötig ist. Anders wäre selbst dieser gr0ße Radi überfordert. (Jedenfalls mit einem aktuellen System der oberen Mittelklasse oder high-End)

Was soll damit denn gekühlt werden? Und wie kommst du darauf das ein Mora günstiger ist als ein Triple mit drei Lüftern? Ein guter Radi kostet mit Lüftern 70-80€. (Bei verwendung der P/L Könige von Yate Loon)


----------



## DoktorX (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 07.08.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll damit denn gekühlt werden?


E6750 (oder E4300), NB, SB, Graka. Anscheinend sind auf den X38 Mobos auch 2 Spannungswandler zu kühlen.



> Und wie kommst du darauf das ein Mora günstiger ist als ein Triple mit drei Lüftern?


Ich hätte diese Radis zur auswahl:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=4351
58.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=4360
73.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=5516
99.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=5905
89.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=5318
175.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=3343
69.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=745
125.-
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/product_info.php?cPath=3_993&products_id=4736
94.-

Dazu 3 S-Flex zu je 20.-
Das heisst, nur wenn den für 58.-, 73.- und 69.- nehme, isses günstiger, aber kA ob die gut sind.

Welcher davon ist denn am besten? Ausgenommen den für 175 und 125.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 08.08.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> E6750 (oder E4300), NB, SB, Graka. Anscheinend sind auf den X38 Mobos auch 2 Spannungswandler zu kühlen.



was der x38 in wärme umsetzt, ist noch unbekannt - aber n c2dual, chipsatz und g80 sollten mit einem mora, insbesondere mit einem waagerecht montierten, durchaus im bereich der spezifizierten temperatur zu halten sein.

was aber stimmt, ist, dass ein aktiver triple für ~das gleiche geld (s-flex gibts -zumindest in D- auch für 15€ und das sind sie imho wert, auch wenn hier gleich jemand loonies empfehlen wird) die besseren temperaturen liefert.

von daher ist ein mora nicht unbedingt unzureichend, aber unsinnig.
ein passiver radi bringt schließlich nur was in einem nahezu fanless-system und ein einzelner mora dürfte tatsächlich überfordert sein, sobald es daran geht, auch noch gedämmte festplatten&co mit zu kühlen. (was in einem fanless system nötig wäre, aber deutlich niedrigere wassertemperaturen erfordert)



> Welcher davon ist denn am besten? Ausgenommen den für 175 und 125.



der black ice gt (nicht-xflow) ist auch in nicht-xtreme variante einer der besten radiatoren bei mittlerer bis starker belüftung. bei sehr stark runtergeregelten lüftern (400rpm) ist der watercool htsf nahezu ungeschlagen. (lediglich der thermochill pa ist immer der stärkste. hat allerdings auch einen platz&geld verbrauch wie zwei normale triple)
der cooltek maxistream bietet afaik eine ebenfalls recht gute leistung zu einem merklich günstigeren preis.


----------



## DoktorX (12. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Jo danke, dann hab ich meinen Radi jetzt auch mal ausgesucht. Den Black Ice.


----------



## Madz (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 12.08.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo danke, dann hab ich meinen Radi jetzt auch mal ausgesucht. Den Black Ice.


Ich denke mal du willst eine möglichst gute Liestung bei kleinen (leisen) Drehzahlen, oder? Dann ist der Blackice nicht wirklich gut, da er besser mit schnellen Lüfter zurecht kommt. 
Optimal wäre hier der Watercool HTSF mit drei günstigen Yate Loon lüftern zu je 7€.


----------



## DoktorX (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				Madz am 13.08.2007 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal du willst eine möglichst gute Liestung bei kleinen (leisen) Drehzahlen, oder? Dann ist der Blackice nicht wirklich gut, da er besser mit schnellen Lüfter zurecht kommt.
> Optimal wäre hier der Watercool HTSF mit drei günstigen Yate Loon lüftern zu je 7€.


Der Watercool sieht aber hässlich aus  kann ich das graue metallzeugs wegmachen? oder brauchts das? Und bei den Scythe werde ich bleiben (müssen), Yate Loons habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*



			
				DoktorX am 13.08.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Madz am 13.08.2007 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das "graue" metallzeugs ist feinster edelstahl (geschliffen).

wenn dus unbedingt loswerden willst, kannst du sogar direkt nach einer nackten version fragen, allerdings fehlen dann montagemöglichkeiten für lüfter und für gleich guten luftstrom müsstest du den radi seitlich noch zu machen.
(vergleiche watercool htf3 in core, standard und -x version. vom htsf wurde halt gleich nur eine vollverkleidete variante rausgebracht, da 90% der leute eh die -x version haben wollten. aber da man für eine core version einfach nur was weglassen muss...)


----------



## DoktorX (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wasserkühlung!*

Axo, naja, das gehöuse ist ja eh zu


----------

